# Sunglasses as laser eye protection?



## userx (Feb 15, 2005)

Will sunglasses help prevent eye damage from say ~45mW laser? Not a direct hit of course but just the reflection. (Too broke to afford laser googles /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif)


----------



## DaFiend (Feb 15, 2005)

Sunglasses are just inapropriate eye protection full stop in my opinion.


----------



## DarkLight (Feb 15, 2005)

Sunglasses make excellent laser protection as long as the unit is switched off. (impact protection only)

Once you turn on the laser all bets are off.


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 15, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## kongfuchicken (Feb 15, 2005)

BAD idea...





/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## DaFiend (Feb 15, 2005)

what laser is that kongfuchicken? Reminds me of a surefire or similar tactical flashlight.

Great pic too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## kongfuchicken (Feb 15, 2005)

It's a leadlight module that I heavily heatsinked in a Surefire M2. A lot more shock-proof, waterproof and runs on cr123s. I sold one in custom bst not too long ago link.
Sorry for the OT-ness... I have to admit I was itching to show it off over here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## DaFiend (Feb 15, 2005)

wow. i'm impressed! thats a smick housing, it would be a little on the expensive side though wouldn't it?

But yeah, back on topic. sunglasses are a no no for eye protection.


----------



## kongfuchicken (Feb 15, 2005)

The total cost was lower than any modified leadlight of the same power we can buy from these.
You got to get lucky on the leadlight you get tho...


----------



## bootleg2go (Feb 15, 2005)

It's going to let through more than 98% of the visible spectrum, so unless it is a UV laser, your eyes will fry just as quickly wearing the sunglasses as not.

Jack


----------



## ACMarina (Feb 15, 2005)

How about sunglasses with lenses made of lead? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Guliver (Feb 15, 2005)

That'l work 
Just watch where your walking .. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## gregw (Feb 15, 2005)

Laser protection doesn't really need to be too expensive. Take a look at the UK Army Laser Goggles on ebay. These will work well for Green 532nm lasers.


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey thanks for the link gregw, I especially liked the additional description:

_"...also suitable as fashion gear ideal for motorcyling, sking, *fetish/bondage gear...*"_
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## gregw (Feb 15, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Hey thanks for the link gregw, I especially liked the additional description:

_"...also suitable as fashion gear ideal for motorcyling, sking, *fetish/bondage gear...*"_
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep... Definitely more than one use for these.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## DaFiend (Feb 15, 2005)

i have a couple of the uk army surplus goggles. they work great against 532nm. i was a little concerned when i first bought them, but they work. no good for red lasers though. its a good idea to grab a couple of pairs, protection for everyone!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 15, 2005)

The "infrared glasses" I got on Ebay last November do block out no less than 99.99% of the 532nm green radiation from green laser pointers (80mW to ~8µW), but I would not trust using them as safety equipment.
Not for anything much over ~10mW anyway.


----------



## userx (Feb 16, 2005)

Hmm..$20 is still not thatt cheap =/ And I don't really need the glasses as a shield from the direct beam but just as a way to reduce the reflection glare.


----------



## DaFiend (Feb 16, 2005)

How can you consider that $20 (its probably less) doesn't work out to be cheap eye protection???? How much do your sunglasses cost? The real point here is not the value of the protection, but really, how much value do you put on your sight? Mines priceless.

But thats ok, you don't need to take our advice. They are your eye's.

Sunglasses are innapropriate eye protection for lasers.


----------



## gregw (Feb 16, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*userx said:*
Hmm..$20 is still not thatt cheap =/ And I don't really need the glasses as a shield from the direct beam but just as a way to reduce the reflection glare. 

[/ QUOTE ]

This is going to be as cheap as you can get for something that is at least useable and built for the specific purpose of laser eye protection. In the end, it's up to you how much you're willing to spend to protect your eyes.

In any case, DO NOT USE Sun Glasses for laser protection. IT DOESN'T WORK!!


----------



## DaFiend (Feb 16, 2005)

If any one on here said otherwise, i'd say CPF could be probably end up liable. (i have no idea, kiessling would have a better idea).

"they said on CPF that if i use my sun glasses i wouldn't go blind...... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gifboo-hoo. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gifNow i'm going to have to sue CPF......".

Don't blame us if your vision becomes impaired.


----------



## 14C (Feb 16, 2005)

In addition to letting through harmful wavelengths wearing sunglasses will dilate the iris, allowing more light in. This makes injury even more possible.

Don't do it!


----------



## luckytexan (Feb 16, 2005)

Are they red?


----------



## userx (Feb 16, 2005)

yikes. 'kay guess that wasn't a good idea then. thanks for the advice


----------

